# XP Naming Convention Preserved after DOS Copying



## mutantes (Mar 10, 2003)

So this is a rather weird problem, and no other threads on here have addressed it.

My D: drive (a 30 gig) is currently on its last legs. I can tell because when I enable it it makes a sickly, rhythmic scratching-clicky noise (I believe the heads were tapped against the chassis). Also, XP no longer seems to recognize it. It has turned it into a "local disk" and only gives me the option to format it from Windows.

I have attempted to use Norton DiskDoctor to heal it but it doesn't recognize the drive either.

However, and this is the weird part, I can reboot to DOS and go into D: and copy files from D: to C: (a small 9 gig drive) there. Mind you this drive was working absolutely fine until it started making these terrible sounds.

I'm getting a new HD soon and am going to try to back up my massive music collection, media files, and so on. 

My problem is... I REALLY do not want to have all my files renamed like FUN~001.MP3 (it would be great fun to rename 10,000 files, don't you think).

Is there some file from before windows stopped accepting my D: drive that stored all these file names, some .ini file perhaps? Would it be on the D: drive? Are there any utilities you can recommend that could help me out? I can't make a ghost image since I can't get on D: with XP! GRRRRR.

Any advice you could muster would be returned with worship.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy there mutantes...

Have you tried to make a boot disk with the Ghost boot wizard, and then create the image ?


----------



## mutantes (Mar 10, 2003)

Thanks for the response Jedi!

Hmm... You mean there's something that does that? I can somehow get to the old file name tags with a Ghost boot disk? Mind you I can't get onto D: from windows, if I try enabling my D: drive in XP it making breathing\scratchy noises and only executes processes every minute (like an 8088 or something).

I'm not sure how to do this or with what utility.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Which version of ghost do you have ?


----------



## mutantes (Mar 10, 2003)

I have Norton SystemWorks 2002.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Ghost actually makes a full, exact copy of the drive and all its data, including file names. You can use that copy to get all your data onto the new hard drive.
The problem is how you would store the image file between making it and putting it on the new drive, I dont know of a way to burn CDs in DOS.
Maybe if you installed a new drive as slave, then you could Ghost the old drive directly to the new.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy folks...

Actually you can burn an image directly to CD/RW with ghostthis should be the instructions for doing so...


----------



## mutantes (Mar 10, 2003)

Thanks for your replies guys... I read the Symantec stuff, I guess I'm just a little confused about how this is going to unfold.

You see, I can't make a Windows image of my 30 gig with intact filenames\directory branches if I can't read the drive from windows right? I have the D: drive disabled because it was lagging windows and making nasty noises when XP would read it, though it may be possible to use it, it was really frightening.

So I am confined to working with DOS and the 8 character system? 

So:

1. I make a ghost boot disk on XP.

2. After I remove my 10 gig master and replace it with my new 60 gig, I have to install an OS on there, so I reinstall XP. 

3. I boot to my Ghost boot disk.

At what point do I get my jeopardized D: files to my new 60 gig and restore the file data? How is Ghost getting the D: windows file data? 


(BY THE WAY, THE DYING DRIVE IS AN IBM DTLA. I have heard from two other people that their IBM drives haven't lasted more than 2 years. This one isn't even a year old. I would not recommend buying IBM disk drives to anyone!)


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

OK...what I would do is when you get the new 60 gig drive, partition it into 2 partitions of 30 gig each, install the OS on the first partition, install the faulty drivew as a slave, then use ghost boot disk to do a disk to disk transfer, when it ask's for the source drive select the slave drive, when it ask's for the destination drive choose the second 30 gig partition...



> You see, I can't make a Windows image of my 30 gig with intact filenames\directory branches if I can't read the drive from windows right?


No...using ghost ( doesn't matter if it is in DOS or Windows ) it will preserve the file and directory structure...


----------



## mutantes (Mar 10, 2003)

That's quite miraculous. It boggles my mind. 


Thanks for your help Jedi sir. 

Oh, one more thing, DOS will automatically re-distribute the drive letters right? So I partition my 60 gig as C: and D: and the slave will become E:?

Stupid question, I just don't do this often.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Yes DOS will reassign the drive letters, but when using the ghost boot disk the drives will be named 1, 2, and 3, 1 should be the first partition the the master drive, 2 should be the second partition on the master drive, and 3 should be the slave drive...


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

You now actually mutantes, that should be a Partition to Partition transfer instead of a disk to disk...



> OK...what I would do is when you get the new 60 gig drive, partition it into 2 partitions of 30 gig each, install the OS on the first partition, install the faulty drivew as a slave, then use ghost boot disk to do a disk to disk transfer, when it ask's for the source drive select the slave drive, when it ask's for the destination drive choose the second 30 gig partition...


The steps will be the same but do a Partition to Partition transfer, ( sorry I forgot, partition information doesn't show up in a disk to disk transfer )...


----------



## mutantes (Mar 10, 2003)

Ok, thanks. I checked what this would look like just now. It appears that I will lose the windows file conventions but not the directory hierarchy.

Oh well. Ghost doesn't recognize the original names, its all D:\MYMU~001 and so on.

I guess I'll just have to take the good with the bad. I tried enabling the D: drive again in XP just to see if it works and it still thinks its a unformatted local disk. I'll have to just cut my losses.

Thanks for all your help though!


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

?????

Have you allready transfered the files ???



> its all D:\MYMU~001 and so on


This shouldn't have happened...


----------

